# Usa Pro Body Bands



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Anybody tried making flats from this stuff? Suspect its like Theraband.

A pack of 3 colours is on offer from Sports Direct in the UK for £5 instead of £11

Be interested to hear of anyone'e thoughts or experiences

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i just read the articles on them, they are Malaysian dipped outer shell and an inner core of elastic, so it seems they will be strong, but the elastic would certainly slow them down.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Target stores have their own version too, i think it's called Embark... it works pretty good... and Walmart has the Gold's Gym version.... each are cheaper than theraband too!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If its LATEX give it a try!


----------

